# Assam updates....After Kashmir Assam put on halt with indefinite curfew...



## Maarkhoor

*4 dead in anti-Citizenship Act protests in Assam, school, colleges shut; curfew relaxed in Dibrugarh, Guwahati*
There were no reports of violence from Guwahati on Friday where cultural personalities and civil society members were on fast for 10 hours following a call given by the All Assam Students Union, which is leading the protests. In the morning, the administration relaxed curfew in Guwahati and Dibrugarh, following which shops and markets opened the shutters and people queued up to stock food and other essentials in view of the ongoing protests.

https://zeenews.india.com/india/4-d...ew-relaxed-in-dibrugarh-guwahati-2252016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@waz @Dubious @The Eagle 

Make this thread sticky....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Maarkhoor said:


> *4 dead in anti-Citizenship Act protests in Assam, school, colleges shut; curfew relaxed in Dibrugarh, Guwahati*
> There were no reports of violence from Guwahati on Friday where cultural personalities and civil society members were on fast for 10 hours following a call given by the All Assam Students Union, which is leading the protests. In the morning, the administration relaxed curfew in Guwahati and Dibrugarh, following which shops and markets opened the shutters and people queued up to stock food and other essentials in view of the ongoing protests.
> 
> https://zeenews.india.com/india/4-d...ew-relaxed-in-dibrugarh-guwahati-2252016.html


Hope ISI takes advantage of this situation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakpride00090

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hope ISI takes advantage of this situation



ISI has become very inefficient in India. 

There are so many ways to stroke flames and initiate a civil war in India right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chhatrapati

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hope ISI takes advantage of this situation


Where was ISI in Kashmir when art 370 was repealed? That place is right next to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

In 2014 xenophobic attacks and riots in Assam claimed life of 76 people. And at that time there was no CAB either. 

Assam has 34.2 % muslim population. Violence is a natural consequence. CAB is just the latest excuse.


----------



## hussain0216

Chhatrapati said:


> Where was ISI in Kashmir when art 370 was repealed? That place is right next to you.


Kashmiri hate Hindus and Indians more than ever

India can't even lift restrictions at the risk of popular outpouring of hate for India

What else do you want?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chhatrapati

hussain0216 said:


> Kashmiri hate Hindus and Indians more than ever
> 
> India can't even lift restrictions at the risk of popular outpouring of hate for India
> 
> What else do you want?


Don't care what they hate. We know how to deal with it.


----------



## Shah_Deu

Chhatrapati said:


> Where was ISI in Kashmir when art 370 was repealed? That place is right next to you.


ISI is letting it cook on low heat till the meat gets tender and is ready to serve.

Narendra Modi is the best thing happened to Pakistan since independence. Modi hai to ab sab mumkin hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chhatrapati

Shah_Deu said:


> ISI is letting it cook on low heat till the meat gets tender and is ready to serve.


I hope anything is left in the pan after the bear takes it all. Heating an empty pan will make you look stupid. Remember Khalistan pan?


----------



## Shah_Deu

Chhatrapati said:


> I hope anything is left in the pan after the bear takes it all. Heating an empty pan will make you look stupid. Remember Khalistan pan?


The pan is full right now, let it simmer for some time. Just like today the pie looks much better than yesterday; tomorrow looks even more promising than today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Chhatrapati said:


> I hope anything is left in the pan after the bear takes it all. Heating an empty pan will make you look stupid. Remember Khalistan pan?


You're on the way to slowly disintegrate by yourselves, you have 13 freedom struggles, Pakistan has none

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_Deu

seven0seven said:


> You're on the way to slowly disintegrate by yourselves, you have 13 freedom struggles, Pakistan has none


No time to even talk right now, the show is so getting so interesting. 

https://theprint.in/india/governanc...roll-out-citizenship-law-but-can-they/334775/
As protests against citizenship law rage on in the country, legal experts weigh in on if it’s constitutionally possible for states to resist implementation of the law.

Its just a matter of time that the states refuse to implement the centre's orders. Ever heard of balkanization?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

seven0seven said:


> You're on the way to slowly disintegrate by yourselves, you have 13 freedom struggles, Pakistan has none


70+ years and counting. Since independence in 1947, who got disintegrated? Who increased it's territory? 



Shah_Deu said:


> No time to even talk right now, the show is so getting so interesting.
> 
> https://theprint.in/india/governanc...roll-out-citizenship-law-but-can-they/334775/
> As protests against citizenship law rage on in the country, legal experts weigh in on if it’s constitutionally possible for states to resist implementation of the law.


 Political statements is what you got? UAPA, a law used to deal with radicals in country, some state governments made similar claims until they implemented it themselves. Giving citizenship is with the Union government, the state government do not even know when it happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

Chhatrapati said:


> 70+ years and counting. Since independence in 1947, who got disintegrated? Who increased it's territory?
> 
> Political statements is what you got? UAPA, a law used to deal with radicals in country, some state governments made similar claims until they implemented it themselves. Giving citizenship is with the Union government, the state government do not even know when it happened.


We just claimed Kashmir, you are hell bent on giving us Delhi 



Chhatrapati said:


> 70+ years and counting. Since independence in 1947, who got disintegrated? Who increased it's territory?


We broke away with you and took our land back, remember the disintegration of Bharat Mata in 1947? Bengalis havent returned their land to you either, why you are so excited? Even wondered how you shamelessly say Sindhu in your Jana Gana Mana without having no control over it? Endia is the limit for fools.

Btw we still have got unfinished agendas on our mind. Modified India just made it a bit easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

Chhatrapati said:


> 70+ years and counting. Since independence in 1947, who got disintegrated? Who increased it's territory?


yeah because of you, you supported Mukhti Bahani gives them latest weapons/communications centers (radio stations) super powers Soviet Union veto all ceasefire resolutions at UN
By force then Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

seven0seven said:


> yeah because of you, you supported Mukhti Bahani gives them latest weapons/communications centers (radio stations) super powers Soviet Union veto all ceasefire resolutions at UN
> By force then Yes


Also, the territory you sold to China. Saksham valley.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Chhatrapati said:


> Also, the territory you sold to China. Saksham valley.


When that happen please tell me and if that happen why you hurt/ concern about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Chhatrapati said:


> Don't care what they hate. We know how to deal with it.



Yeah chaos across India, with Indians being divided by their hindutva extremist government

Well done

Your making my job trolling and dividing Indians incredibly easy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

I sincerely hope they find a way to elect modi for a 3rd term too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...ontinues-anti-muslim-law-191214091631572.html


----------



## Tang_BJ

Maarkhoor said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...ontinues-anti-muslim-law-191214091631572.html


hunger strike, I don't think it will be of any help.


----------



## Type59

Internet is blocked, I wonder what bjp is hiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Type59 said:


> Internet is blocked, I wonder what bjp is hiding.


Preventing the spread of misinformation and propaganda from the anti social elements. For example- one bit about crores of Bangladeshi Hindus flooding Assam was widely circulated in the hours preceding violence and arson.

Don't worry about us, things will eventually calm down but we will ensure that not a single Bangladeshi miya(Muslim) illegal infiltrator and squatter will be allowed to live in Assam. Your wet dreams of turning Assam into another Bangladesh or Pakistan will be dealt with strongly by us Assamese.


----------



## Type59

Axomiya_lora said:


> Preventing the spread of misinformation and propaganda from the anti social elements. For example- one bit about crores of Bangladeshi Hindus flooding Assam was widely circulated in the hours preceding violence and arson.
> 
> Don't worry about us, things will eventually calm down but we will ensure that not a single Bangladeshi miya(Muslim) illegal infiltrator and squatter will be allowed to live in Assam. Your wet dreams of turning Assam into another Bangladesh or Pakistan will be dealt with strongly by us Assamese.



1.2 million bengali hindus will be given citizenship that have been found to be illegal immigrates after survey in assam. Assamese see through bjp attempts to make citizenship rights a religious issue muslim vs hindu. Move the 1.2 million illegals to gugurat!


----------



## namefield_empty

Type59 said:


> *1.2 million bengali hindus will be given citizenship* that have been found to be illegal immigrates after survey in assam. Assamese see through bjp attempts to make citizenship rights a religious issue muslim vs hindu. Move the 1.2 million illegals to gugurat!


That is another blatant lie, propaganda posts like these caused unrest here.


----------



## Type59

Axomiya_lora said:


> That is another blatant lie, propaganda posts like these caused unrest here.



Why is it a lie? 1.2 million hindus of bengali origin have been declared illegal, hence new CAA law will give them residency. All they need to say is they have been "oppressed", will they be rejected?


----------



## namefield_empty

Type59 said:


> 1.2 million hindus of bengali origin have been declared illegal


That is mere speculation, even if it weren't you got to understand why those Bengali Hindus flooded Assam in the first place. Your radicals drove them away from East Pakistan and thence Bangladesh. YOU are to be blamed for the whole fiasco.


Type59 said:


> CAA law will give them residency.


CAA won't give automatic citizenship to anyone. Same method of naturalization is applicable as before, only the time frame has been shortened by 5 years. No new Bangladeshi Hindu is coming to NE India.

A warning to Bangladesh and Pakistan, treat your religious and ethnic minorities well, reign in your Islamic radicals. Leave the Hindus and Buddhists alone, there won't be any CAA next time, we will take the fight to your home.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Axomiya_lora said:


> That is mere speculation, even if it weren't you got to understand why those Bengali Hindus flooded Assam in the first place. Your radicals drove them away from East Pakistan and thence Bangladesh. YOU are to be blamed for the whole fiasco.
> 
> CAA won't give automatic citizenship to anyone. Same method of naturalization is applicable as before, only the time frame has been shortened by 5 years. No new Bangladeshi Hindu is coming to NE India.
> 
> A warning to Bangladesh and Pakistan, treat your religious and ethnic minorities well, reign in your Islamic radicals. Leave the Hindus and Buddhists alone, there won't be any CAA next time, we will take the fight to your home.


I spit Bengali paan on your warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> I spit Bengali paan on your warning.


You can shove your Bengali whatever up your rear, my apologies dear friend!


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Axomiya_lora said:


> You can shove your Bengali whatever up your rear, my apologies dear friend!


You seem to be very confused, torn between some latent Muslim-loathing Hindutva tendencies and the stark reality that Modi screwed your cute little statelet. 

Once you've done resolving your problems with Delhi, then you should pick fights with Bangladesh and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> You seem to be very confused, torn between some latent Muslim-loathing Hindutva tendencies and the stark reality that Modi screwed your cute little statelet.
> 
> Once you've done resolving your problems with Delhi, then you should pick fights with Bangladesh and Pakistan.


Our fight was always against Pakistan and Bangladesh. Greater Bengal was never the construct of the Indian Union. Your ancestors wanted to usurp our North East and when they failed owing to the diligence of our visionary leaders you tried the demographic option. Your folks may be resilient but one quick stroke of fate and you will scurry back to your pit.

Modi and Hindutva doesn't feature here. We are the masters of our fate.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Axomiya_lora said:


> Our fight was always against Pakistan and Bangladesh. Greater Bengal was never the construct of the Indian Union. Your ancestors wanted to usurp our North East and when they failed owing to the diligence of our visionary leaders you tried the demographic option. Your folks may be resilient but one quick stroke of fate and you will scurry back to your pit.
> 
> Modi and Hindutva doesn't feature here. We are the masters of our fate.


Masters of your own fate?? You want to be left alone but you're at the centre of every news report. Delhi will use you to push through its agenda of averting Muslim majorities in Indian states - and for that to happen, you will have to get chummy with Bengali Hindus despite your denials of reality. Bangladesh will use you to offload Bengali Hindus and Muslims onto. Pakistan will use you to break India up.

Assam will be used as a pawn in a greater game, as is its worth.

And here's you thinking you're masters of something.


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> you will have to get chummy with Bengali Hindus despite your denials of reality. Bangladesh will use you to offload Bengali Hindus and Muslims onto. Pakistan will use you to break India up


Let me tell you a secret, we need the Bengali Hindus in Assam as a counterweight against the miyas(Bengali Muslims). Because the Bengali Hindus already bore the brunt of the Bengali muslims back in Bangladesh. The same Bengali muslims that even our Assamese Muslim brothers loathe, for they are the numero uno t@rrorists, smugglers, traffickers, poachers etc: oh, and they breed like rabbits. Bengali Hindus detest your miyas more than us Assamese. Bottom-line, no one in Assam likes your Bengali miyas and their Pakistani admirers.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Axomiya_lora said:


> Let me tell you a secret, we need the Bengali Hindus in Assam as a counterweight against the miyas(Bengali Muslims). Because the Bengali Hindus already bore the brunt of the Bengali muslims back in Bangladesh. The same Bengali muslims that even our Assamese Muslim brothers loathe, for they are the numero uno t@rrorists, smugglers, traffickers, poachers etc: oh, and they breed like rabbits. Bengali Hindus detest your miyas more than us Assamese. Bottom-line, no one in Assam likes your Bengali miyas and their Pakistani admirers.


Keep scheming away. Just remember that someone is scheming better than you.


----------



## namefield_empty

masterchief_mirza said:


> Keep scheming away. Just remember that someone is scheming better than you.


This is a fight for our survival, to safeguard our language, religion and culture from the relentless attack of the illegal Bangladeshi miyas. Things will happen spontaneously, there is nothing to scheme..


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> This is a fight for our survival, to safeguard our language, religion and culture from the relentless attack of the illegal Bangladeshi miyas. Things will happen spontaneously, there is nothing to scheme..


Why not Bengali Hindus


----------



## undercover JIX

Axomiya_lora said:


> This is a fight for our survival, to safeguard our language, religion and culture from the relentless attack of the illegal Bangladeshi miyas. Things will happen spontaneously, there is nothing to scheme..



feeling cool???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Such unrest in many states has to do with some wrong policies of modi. India is no more secular state. Modi has ruined such long secular history.


----------



## namefield_empty

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Why not Bengali Hindus


Reasons are manifold:
Bangladeshi Bengali Hindus in Assam are not involved in anti national and anti social activities like the miyas. They are staunch nationalists.

Their TFR is even lower than us Assamese Hindus.

Their numbers in Assam are miniscule compared to the illegal Bangladeshi miyas.

Most importantly, if they were to be deported miyas would overrun Assam in a couple of decades and no one can stop the likes of Badruddin Ajmal to become Assam's CM and destroy our culture and heritage.

Hence, i have always maintained that those protesting against CAA in Assam are doing our state a great disservice. We need the Bangladeshi Bengali Hindus in Assam now more than ever.


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mace

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Such unrest in many states has to do with some wrong policies of modi. India is no more secular state. Modi has ruined such long secular history.



And free uninterrupted flow of Pakistani crocodile tears follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Assam is a waste of space a state filled by bloody muslim thats eating up hindu majority resources we never wanted Assam good move by Siri Modi ki g after emergency he will get rid of Assam and #makeIndiaGreatAgain!-Bahkt logic



undercover JIX said:


>


is that a skirt?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> Assam is a waste of space a state filled by bloody muslim thats eating up hindu majority resources we never wanted Assam good move by Siri Modi ki g after emergency he will get rid of Assam and #makeIndiaGreatAgain!-Bahkt logic
> 
> 
> is that a skirt?


The famous RSS Chaddi.....lots of Indians on PDF are proud to wear it.


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> The famous RSS Chaddi.....lots of Indians on PDF are proud to wear it.


what design sense! it must be siri Sawarkars idea he wore it in jail making it convinent for his whire masters in jail to play with his behind! what an accomodating slave!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> what design sense! it must be siri Sawarkars idea he wore it in jail making it convinent for his whire masters in jail to play with his behind! what an accomodating slave!


Modi cat walk in RSS Chaddi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> Modi cat walk in RSS Chaddi


awwwwwwwaahhhh kinnnaaa cute londa hai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> awwwwwwwaahhhh kinnnaaa cute londa hai!!!


abay teri niyyata kharab ho rahi hai aur nahi post karoon ga...chal ab











someone advise RSS long ago....sharam magar aati nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> abay teri niyyata kharab ho rahi hai aur nahi post karoon ga...chal ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone advise RSS long ago....sharam magar aati nahi


piece taaiighhtt hai bhai! kissi ki bhi niyat phisal jaye! 

hussun toh check karo siri modi ki "g" ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> piece taaiighhtt hai bhai! kissi ki bhi niyat phisal jaye!
> 
> hussun toh check karo siri modi ki "g" ka!


tujhay paap lagay ga....


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> Reasons are manifold:
> Bangladeshi Bengali Hindus in Assam are not involved in anti national and anti social activities like the miyas. They are staunch nationalists.
> 
> Their TFR is even lower than us Assamese Hindus.
> 
> Their numbers in Assam are miniscule compared to the illegal Bangladeshi miyas.
> 
> Most importantly, if they were to be deported miyas would overrun Assam in a couple of decades and no one can stop the likes of Badruddin Ajmal to become Assam's CM and destroy our culture and heritage.
> 
> Hence, i have always maintained that those protesting against CAA in Assam are doing our state a great disservice. We need the Bangladeshi Bengali Hindus in Assam now more than ever.


Badruddin Ajmal is Assamese. U look like a RSS Bhangi


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> tujhay paap lagay ga....


agar Siri Modi peh burre nazar nukhna paap hai toh hum sab paapi hain!;

pieecee taaighhhtt hai bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> agar Siri Modi peh burre nazar nukhna paap hai toh hum sab paapi hain!;
> 
> pieecee taaighhhtt hai bro!


le teray liyay dulha ban gaya....ab khush..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> le teray liyay dulha ban gaya....ab khush..


haha modi na hona dug dugi peh nachnay walla bandar hogaya "chalo beta ab dulha ban keh dikhao"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> haha modi na hona dug dugi peh nachnay walla bandar hogaya "chalo beta ab dulha ban keh dikhao"


abhi to kuch dekha hi nahi....Modi kay tamashay hazaar... ye lo ab kaisi lagi Modi Princess..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> abhi to kuch dekha hi nahi....Modi kay tamashay hazaar... ye lo ab kaisi lagi Modi Princess..


japanion ki nazrain nai hutt raheen hamari haseen parri say!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> japanion ki nazrain nai hutt raheen hamari haseen parri say!


husn kay beechay aik raaz hai.......


----------



## newb3e

undercover JIX said:


> husn kay beechay aik raaz hai.......


yaar ab tum ya na bpl dayna mata ki pooti aur pishi ka paste banna keh lagata hai modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

newb3e said:


> yaar ab tum ya na bpl dayna mata ki pooti aur pishi ka paste banna keh lagata hai modi!


wasiay baray hushyaar ho..... main aisi baatain nahi karta...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wrath

Chhatrapati said:


> Where was ISI in Kashmir when art 370 was repealed? That place is right next to you.


Sometimes we have to think for the longer terms , not months , not years but decades .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wrath

Chhatrapati said:


> Don't care what they hate. We know how to deal with it.


Since 70 years , you haven't been able to make them pro India. Maybe a few , but most of them still are against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## namefield_empty

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Badruddin Ajmal is Assamese. U look like a RSS Bhangi


What!!!! Badruddin Ajmal and Assamese He is a Bangladeshi origin miya politician who caters only to his illegal miya coterie, days of his ilk in Assam are numbered.


----------



## Wrath

Chhatrapati said:


> I hope anything is left in the pan after the bear takes it all. Heating an empty pan will make you look stupid. Remember Khalistan pan?


Wait for 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Chhatrapati said:


> Don't care what they hate. We know how to deal with it.



You cannot deal with internal unrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Axomiya_lora said:


> What!!!! Badruddin Ajmal and Assamese He is a Bangladeshi origin miya politician who caters only to his illegal miya coterie, days of his ilk in Assam are numbered.


Careful there. He will be the Prime Minister of Assam soon.


----------



## namefield_empty

AfrazulMandal said:


> Careful there. He will be the Prime Minister of Assam soon.


Never ever! We are going forward with delimitation of the assembly constituencies, his seat share will be less than half of the last time. Add to that the massive exodus of miya illegals to BD from Assam. But i have no problems with him being the PM of Bangladesh minus CHT and Sylhet (which will accede to India) along with parts of Rangpur (parts of our Koch Rajbangshi kingdom).


----------



## Wrath

Chhatrapati said:


> 70+ years and counting. Since independence in 1947, who got disintegrated? Who increased it's territory?
> 
> 
> [emoji38] Political statements is what you got? UAPA, a law used to deal with radicals in country, some state governments made similar claims until they implemented it themselves. Giving citizenship is with the Union government, the state government do not even know when it happened.



So , you have got political statements too . Remember the Nexus of Indian websites influencing West and east with fake news. 
And secondly , apart from siachen , which territory you gained .


----------



## Wrath

Axomiya_lora said:


> You can shove your Bengali whatever up your rear, my apologies dear friend!


Nice username , lora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Wrath said:


> Nice username , lora


Thanks, prat!


----------



## fitpOsitive

Next may be UP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Axomiya_lora said:


> Never ever! We are going forward with delimitation of the assembly constituencies, his seat share will be less than half of the last time. Add to that the massive exodus of miya illegals to BD from Assam. But i have no problems with him being the PM of Bangladesh minus CHT and Sylhet (which will accede to India) along with parts of Rangpur (parts of our Koch Rajbangshi kingdom).


The delusions have hit the fan!


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Pictures from BJP's rally today at Jagiroad in Assam, people seeking _azaadi _from illegal miya infiltrators and termites.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210559487829897216
Led by our visionary stalwarts of Assam BJP. JOI AAI AXOM. JAI HIND.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type59

Axomiya_lora said:


> Pictures from BJP's rally today at Jagiroad in Assam, people seeking _azaadi _from illegal miya infiltrators and termites.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210559487829897216
> Led by our visionary stalwarts of Assam BJP. JOI AAI AXOM. JAI HIND.



Assamese want all infiltrators regardless of religion to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Tayra baharat mahan...


----------



## undercover JIX



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

*Will organise 'massive protest' if PM Modi comes to inaugurate 'Khelo India' games: AASU*
PTI | Dec 29, 2019, 16:17 IST
_



PTI
File photo of PM Narendra Modi
GUWAHATI: Intensifying its agitation against the amended Citizenship Act, the All 

Assam
Students' Union (AASU) on Sunday said a "massive protest" will be organised if Prime Minister 

Narendra Modi
comes to inaugurate the 'Khelo India' games on January 10 in the state capital.


Addressing a press conference, AASU leadership said the organisation is keeping a "close watch" on the forthcoming T20 match between India and Sri Lanka on January 5 in Guwahati and the 'Khelo India' games scheduled from January 10 to 22, 2020.


"After the Citizenship (Amendment) Act was passed, the prime minister is likely to visit Assam for the first time. If he visits for the 'Khelo India', there will be a massive protest," AASU president Dipanka Kumar Nath said.


He, however, did not elaborate and said details will be shared in coming days after getting confirmation of Modi's visit to the state capital.


"Modi and the BJP are planning to destroy Assam and we will not sit idle. The struggle against the CAA will be a long one. We are fighting a legal battle in the Supreme Court and we have full faith in it. Democratic protests will go on simultaneously," Nath said.


Demanding immediate repeal of the contentious Citizenship Act, AASU chief adviser Samujjal Kumar Bhattacharya said the organisation will observe all the actions of the government to deviate peoples' attention from the movement.

"There are two games happening in Guwahati in the coming days. The first one is the cricket match on January 5 and then 'Khelo India'. We are keeping a close watch on both," he added.


When asked repeatedly what he meant by "close watch", Bhattacharya said, "We will inform in due course of time".


The student leader also asked Assam chief minister 

Sarbananda Sonowal
to disclose the source of his statement that only a "negligible" number of illegal Hindu Bangladeshis will be benefitted by the CAA in the state.


On December 14, Sonowal had said that people benefitting by the amended Citizenship Act will be "very negligible" in number and the exact number of people will be disclosed at an appropriate time.


AASU general secretary Lurinjyoti Gogoi questioned Assam Finance minister 

Himanta Biswa Sarma
for quoting different figures of illegal Hindu Bangladeshis residing in the state from the National Register of Citizens (NRC).


"The government is giving misleading figures like four lakh, five lakh and 10 lakh. They are saying that they got this number from the NRC," he said.

Demanding a probe into the matter, Nath said, the Supreme Court had clearly barred the NRC Authority from sharing any data and if the state government is actually quoting the figures from the NRC, then some officials "must be leaking data".


Claiming that a maximum of 5.42 lakh people in the state will benefit from the amended Citizenship Act, Sarma had said on December 16 that the figure was arrived at after assessing the number of persons rejected from the NRC, which excluded over 19 lakh people in its final list published on August 31.


At a press conference on November 20, the day when Union Home Minister 

Amit Shah
had announced to have a country-wide NRC in the Rajya Sabha, Sarma had said that the state government had requested the Centre to reject the NRC.


To safeguard the interest of the people, Bhattacharya demanded Inner-Line Permit (ILP) for Assam like it has been granted to Manipur and Meghalaya.


"We want safeguards for the indigenous people from all illegal immigrants. It does not matter if the illegal Bangladeshi is a Hindu or Muslim. Religion does not matter.


"We will not accept a single illegal person coming after March 24, 1971," he added.


The AASU leadership announced a series of agitational programmes along with 30 other indigenous groups across the state till January 17 and appealed to people to join them in large numbers.

https://m.timesofindia.com/india/wi...feOGtoRwzdAgQYyEMr37lOSaE5iBpyKozVKXTaVzXyyu4
_


----------



## j20611

undercover JIX said:


>


If only Muslim countries treated these “people” the same way


----------



## Minho

Curfew has been lifted in all of Assam, Meghalya, and Tripura, with internet restored. My apologies to s=Pakistanis who were expecting a big show, because that show turned out to be a flop.

https://www.newindianexpress.com/na...restored-in-assam-after-ten-days-2078723.html


----------



## Minho

More signs of normalcy in Assam. india vs. SL game held in guwahati, and crowd of spectators sings Vande Mataram.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213860902975373313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

